# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Klieren nek pijn

## rafaelo

hallo ik had al eerder iets geplaats hier maar ik zie het niet meer staan. mijn vraag is dus als je verkouden bent of je dan ook last an je kliren kunt krijgen in je nek? rechts zijn ze wat dik en soms een beetje nek pijn kijg je er van voelt best raar. ik heb bloed onderzoeken gehad om dat ik bijna dag in dag uit verkouden ben en blijft soms hooft pijn veel slijm bij het drinken en dan cooral bij drinken met zuur. en last van me ogem dus een paar dingen. kweet niet wat er is er is gestest op allergies maar neej nix maar waarom ben ik dan dag in dag uit verkouden ook al komt er niets uit me neus is het gwoon open praat ik nog wel erg verkouden zegt ook me omgeving. heel apartt alemaal :Confused:

----------


## rafaelo

nou me bloed was goed maar me neus holters ofzo waren te dik daarom was ik dus zo vaak verkouden eigelijk elke dag heb een spray gekreegen en dan moet het over gaan af wachten dus. maar wat ik me af vraag waarom heb ik dan lst van me kliere? vooral in me nek achter

----------


## Nora

Is je verkoudheid verlopen? Heeft de spray gewerkt? Heb je nog last van je klieren in je nek?

Groetjes, Nora

----------

